

Slick New Ubuntu 'Jaunty Jackalope' Springs Onto Netbooks - mshafrir
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/Slick_New_Ubuntu__Jaunty_Jackalope__Springs_Onto_Netbooks

======
chancho
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/318942>

Note that the fix is simple enough, just not for your grandma. The HP Mini
1000's are selling well (because they are awesome) so this is kind of a big
bug.

------
TweedHeads
I love the smell of beauty at dusk.

